# Vier gewinnt 3D



## colchizin (18. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mir mal den Spass erlaubt, eine 3D-Version vond Vier Gewinnt zu machen (4x4x4)
zur Grafikausgabe verwende ich JOGL

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr das mal testen könntet, obs auch wirklich auf vielen Rechnern läuft, allerdings müsst ihr ausreichend Leistung mitbringen, da ich bei den Spielsteinen hohe Polygonzahlen verwende.

die KI ist noch relativ dumm, aber sie besiegt immerhin schon einen 7-Jährigen.

wenn ihr Fragen habt, dann stellt sie bitte.

der Link: www.viergewinnt-3d.de.vu

da ich zum starten aus dem internet Java-Webstart benutze, müsst ihr keine Bibliotheken extra installieren, der JOGL-Deskriptor wird automatisch mit runter geladen.

Das Zertifikat, welches benötigt wird, um System.out und System.err umzuleiten, ist zwar nich von einem von Sun als vertrauenswürdig eingestuften Unernehme (Johannes Schulze),  aber ihr müsst es trotzdem bestätigen 

Edit:
Schreibt bitte auch was zu den Framezahlen/eurer Grafikkarte


----------



## Nick H. (18. Aug 2005)

das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus
ich finde aber man sollte die Kameraperspektive ändern können
ich konnte die hinteren steine gar nicht richtig erkenen da sie von den vorderen verdeckt wurden


----------



## Floesch84 (18. Aug 2005)

Man kann doch die Kameraperspektive ändern. Einfach mal mir der Maus klicken (Taste gedrückt lassen) und dann die Maus bewegen.

Ansonsten sieht das Spiel wirklich gut aus. Wie lange hast du denn dafür gebraucht um es zu schreiben?


----------



## colchizin (18. Aug 2005)

die intensive arbeit (Dateiloader, textureklassen und so) hat ungefähr zwei wochen gedauert, und dann hab ich so nach und nach immer mehr spielerchen hinzugefügt.Hatte anfangs große Probleme mit dem Laden der Models, da ich nich wusste, dass die Byte-REihenfolge der Zahlen in Java andersherum ist, als in windows.

hier ist ein Bild, wie es nach 4 tagen oder so aussah:

http://www.vulky.net/colchizin/JAva/VierGewinnt3D/old_version.jpg


----------



## Beni (18. Aug 2005)

Lief auf meinen WinXP ohne Probleme :toll:

P.S. sieht wirklich gut aus. Gibt es eigentlich einen Weg wie man garantiert gewinnen kann?


----------



## colchizin (18. Aug 2005)

einen garantierten weg zu gewinnen gibt es nicht, da es durchaus sein kann, dass die KI zufällig den Stein genau dahin setzt, wo du gerade die falle aufbaust, aber an sich gibt es bestimmte Situationen, in denen man mit großer Wahrschienlichkeit gewinnt. ich mach mal nen screenshot...


----------



## lin (18. Aug 2005)

läuft auch bei mir ohne Probleme, hut ab! 
Aber mit der Kl hast du recht, "unmenschlich" ist wirkilch unmenschlich ;-) :bae:


----------



## colchizin (18. Aug 2005)

der slider ist schon mal vorsorglich da, da ich die KI nohcmal komplett umstellen werde. Im Moment durchsucht er die Spielsituation nach bestimmten Mustern, die ne Gefahr/Chance aufweisen. Ich werde das aber so umändern, dass das mit nem richtigen spielbaum gemacht wird, wo dann die KI auch bis zu 5 Züge im Vorraus plant (auf Level unmenschlich)


----------



## Beni (18. Aug 2005)

Multiplayer wäre noch ein tolles Feature clochizin (und mit einem Cheat kann die KI Verschläge machen :bae


----------



## colchizin (19. Aug 2005)

Bevor ich mich an die KI mache ist mutliplayer wahrlich erstmal das nächste ziel, da netzwerkprogrammierung recht interresant sein dürfte


----------



## krey (19. Aug 2005)

WOW geil echt mal! 

Funtzt unter Debian Gnu/Linux 100%

Das Startmenü könnte was größer sein. Mit was mehr grafischer Spielerei. Sonst endgeil!


----------



## m@nu (19. Aug 2005)

die screenshots schauen vielversprechend aus!
leider kann ich hier auf der arbeit den tiger nicht installieren (die mitarbeiterin mit den admin-rechten is schon weg  )
werds mir zuhause mal angucken...


----------



## colchizin (21. Aug 2005)

freut mich,dass es so gut ankommt, zumal es mein erstes Java-Projektist. Hab vorher in c++ programmiert.

die Hinweise werde ich hoffentlich so bald wie möglich umsetzen können, werde das dann auch stets hier mitteilen..


----------



## TRunKX (12. Sep 2005)

Wow ich bin begeistert ich werde wohl bald auch mal über die grenzen der hier an der Arbeit möglichen Programmierung stoßen und mich in Java ein wenig auf 3d Fuchsen!


----------



## krey (12. Sep 2005)

Wo finde ich Informationen zu JOGL? Wie lange braucht man für so etwas? Wo gibt es HOWTO´s und Tutorials (bei google find ich nur mist). Und was nutzt du für IDE´s / Plugins u.s.w.?


----------



## Beni (12. Sep 2005)

Google > Suche nach "JOGL" > erster Eintrag > Useful Links > JOGL User Guide.

Du kannst jedes OpenGL-Tutorial auch für JOGL verwenden.

Liste aller OpenGL-Methoden


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2005)

Wenn man dieses jogl installiert hat wo findet man das dann?


----------

